# Azek Architectural trim~ foyer entrance..



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*That Hitachi 3-1/3hp router....*

I got that router 4 years ago.... they had this battlestar galactica design on some of their tools... I got it for $117.00 back then OL I was not crazy about the design.... but I just needed it to replace my older Bosch for plunge routing and shaping outside and off the table...

I could not believe how massive this router was when it arrived UPS...
Just mamoth....it's all that funky design that adds all this bulk... 

But what were they thinking.... I just think it's a little to much... Should look like a tool not some space weapon....but the router. Mechanically- does a great job.:thumbsup: 

the "Flute Sled" is cool... I used a pair of 1" SK bearings for gliding on the one side to help with the smooth operation- wish you guys could try it... smooth operation and very tight glide with no movement... I have more fun tinkering with tools than the work itself sometimes.


B.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice work Brian. Living up to your name. 
BTW, Picassa puts watermarks on your photos if it's linked to your web-site. 

There is nothing new under the sun. It just bends to my will.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Seriously...*



Craftsman Jay said:


> Nice work Brian. Living up to your name.
> BTW, Picassa puts watermarks on your photos if it's linked to your web-site.
> 
> 
> ...


Jay..
I don't have a web site... not yet anyways.. I have been thinking about it but it would be more so to show my work . I don't need to advertise ..All my work is from REFERRALS- thats it.thats the way I want it ..So I would just like it to be about my company and show my work - my "WORK" is what sells - , not some flashy website.. or the bells and whistles.. marketing strategies..etc..etc... they can throw that crap in the garbage as far as I am concerned..... thats another topic....


anyways..

I am so dissatisfied with my pics on here.. seriously.. so I know I have to do a URL..how are you guys getting these great pictures... and so big.. with out degrading them... BuiltbyMAc.Lone.Leo..etc... they all get these great pictures on here and mine look like - "cheese" - so what can I do about this- I don't want my pictures available to the general public...PERIOD! Any suggestions...??? Here on CT- that's a different - 

Thanks

B.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

*He he he he he*



PrestigeR&D said:


> ....no Grizz - it did not break... there is a key way going in the middle... it;s on the pile to the left.. you can barely see it..thanks to derating it for uplao
> 
> 
> MR. Tom.... I often think what life would be like without someone like you................Peacefull:laughing:...:jester: Yea........ I built that in my closet... well call my shop "The Closet" .....done:thumbsup:
> ...


 I'm the noob here and this stuff has got me rollin on the floor! You guys use of the faces is a gas! The entry looks beautiful :notworthy I wish I had the space and tools to do that kind of work :w00t: I in fact havedone so much with so little for so long I can do almost anything with almost nothing :thumbsup: :thumbup:


----------

